
Will Dominic Cummings turn No 10 into a NASA-style control centre? - rikroots
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/jul/25/dominic-cummings-no-10-nasa-control-centre-adviser-civil-service
======
rikroots
The blog post on which the article is based - which is very long! (I'm still
reading through it) - can be found at the top of Dominic Cummins's blog (On
the Referendum #33, 26 June 2019) -
[https://dominiccummings.com/](https://dominiccummings.com/)

Given that DC has now been appointed as one of Boris Johnson's key advisors,
with a desk (I assume) in 10 Downing Street, it will be interesting to see how
far - and how quickly - he can put his ideas into action. If only for the
potential car crashes it may cause.

Whatever my views on Brexit (hard against leaving the EU) or the new PM and
his Government (definitely not a fan), I do agree (in principle) with Dominic
Cummings about the need for major reform of the UK Civil Service and the
decision-making processes used there. Whether the tools and processes that he
advocates in his blog post are the right ones? I don't know.

